# Mi sobrina y unas amigas han alquilado un barco para pasar una semana en Ibiza



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando   
Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
Vamos a suponer un tiempo normal
LLegaran el primer dia a la empresa conoceran al barco y al capitan y se repartiran los camarotes donde colocaran sus pertenencias
Cuando se hayan acomodado y esten deseando salir. Se les informara que deberan proveer de suministros al barco, comida, bebida etc para una semana, por supuesto eso no esta incluido en el alquiler . Paseito a pie hasta el supermercado mas cercano y regreso cargadas de bolsas bajo un sol abrasador. Luego hay que estibar lo comprado y zarpamos
Lo soñado suele ser calas paradisiacas, pasar el dia en ellas y por la tarde-noche bajar a tierra de marcha , dormir en el barco y posiblemente al dia o dos dias siguientes cambiar de cala 
El capitan imagino que les sugerira , oidas sus preferencias y el tiempo, una ruta, pues nada zarpamos
Lo primero que les extrañara es que el barco va lento, normalmente sobre 7 nudos, y recorrer una pequeña distancia se puede hacer un poco pesado despues de unas horas.
Vamos al tema de la propulsion. Si el capitan es enrrollado procurara utilizar las velas, no siempre ocurre pues es mas trabajo para el y cobra lo mismo. Muchas veces no es posible y te puedes pasar horas navegando a motor. Si navegas a vela es una gozada, lo malo es que un mar como un plato y la existencia de viento no son compatibles y poco o mucho de ola habra y claro el barco sube y baja , ademas escorado, inclinado, y alguna se empezara a marear, no es agradable, mi problema es que nunca me he mareado. Y claro desplazarse por un barco inclinado requiere precaucion, de hecho yo lo comparo a moverte a camara lenta, siempre pensando tu siquiente paso y donde poner las manos. Como ejemplo de lo primero que te enseñan para moverte dentro de un barco es que las escaleras, a pesar de existir una barandilla, se bajan de espaldas 
Bueno si el tema veo que tiene seguimiento continuare...


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jul 2022)

zorreando


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Jul 2022)

Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.

Sitio para no ir.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Jul 2022)

Así que para usted lo que hagan unas petardas de su familia en Ibiza es un tema de actualidad.

¿Se ha comprado ya la super pop de este mes?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Jul 2022)

Ibiza es como Miami en USA, toda la chusma vividora y postureta tiene que ir allí para subir fotos al rameragram,... Todavía no se que hay en esa ISLA que atrae a todas las PUTAS Y MARICONES,...


----------



## orbeo (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Continúa


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Jul 2022)

Espero que al que haya pagado todo eso le sobre pasta para la coca

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.





Gorrión dijo:


> Así que para usted lo que hagan unas petardas de su familia en Ibiza es un tema de actualidad.
> 
> ¿Se ha comprado ya la super pop de este mes?



Pues si, por supuesto que es actualidad
Trataba de reflejar en el post la realidad de lo que nos venden


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Espero que al que haya pagado todo eso le sobre pasta para la coca
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Me la han ofrecido muchas veces y acceso a opiaceos legales ni te cuento . A pesar de mis casi 65 años creo recordar que me fume tres porros hace mas de 45 años y dado sus efectos lo deje


----------



## Sinner (13 Jul 2022)

Putas y barcos


----------



## galapagano (13 Jul 2022)

Igual no les sale tan caras las vacaciones. El capitan...






La entrada a las discotecas pues muy parecido, ya sabemos que algunas tias no pagan entrada y dependiendo de los servicios... tampoco copas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Tus frikadas de grumete le dan igual a tu sobrina. No te ha consultado para que no le metas una turra cómo esta.

Tu sobrina va a disfrutar de varias millas náuticas de rabo durante su viaje, y para eso quiere el postureo del barquito.

Lo demás le da igual, ya pagará a alguien para que haga esas tediosas tareas.


----------



## Rocker (13 Jul 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Igual no les sale tan caras las vacaciones. El capitan...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122000
> 
> 
> La entrada a las discotecas pues muy parecido, ya sabemos que algunas tias no pagan entrada y dependiendo de los servicios... tampoco copas.



Dónde hay trabajo de capitán?, es para un amigo, por saber si aún está a tiempo para la temporada de verano


----------



## PIA (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Se te ha olvidado una cosa. No se aconseja cocinar, dado que hasta pequeña ola y acabas con sartén fuera de fuego, con suerte no encima tuyo con aceite caliente. Ergo una semana toca comer a palo seco, bocadillo o parando en Puerto pedir a domicilio que muchos te llevan hasta barco, es decir más pasta.
Y el barco alquilado no suelen ser gran cosa. Que muchos van y piensan en yate de lujo de Cristiano Ronaldo y al final son barcos bueno....van y vale. Porque algo ya de nivel sube de pasta y tampoco es que hay mucha nivel en barcos de alquiler para mortales.


----------



## Rocker (13 Jul 2022)

Ahora hablando en serio, ¿cuál es el problema? Son todo negocios, puestos de trabajo. Si nadie gasta en hoteles, alquiler de barcos, arreglos de casa, etc. pues obviamente menos puestos de trabajo, si nadie gasta en ropa pues lo mismo. Es que al final quienes pueden gastan en algo, sino gastaran en nada sería de casa al supermercado y vuelta a casa o al trabajo, y no todos los negocios son centrados en el sector de ricos.

Si a tu sobrina y las amigas una semana en barco les cuesta el alquiler 8000 euros pues es el precio normal de pobre, porque los yates para ricos están a más de 25.000 euros por semana...

También pueden alquilar catamarán en lugar de barco que irán más cómodas a vela y no se mueve de la misma manera con el viento, es más estable, además de que los huecos para los camarotes son más amplios.


----------



## brickworld (13 Jul 2022)

Vas a ver…. QUE SE LAS VAN A FOLLAR EN EL PUTO BARCO!! O es que todavía piensas que es solo para navegar??

SE LAS VAN A FOLLAR Y TU SOBRINA VA A CHUPAR POLLAS DE CANTO


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

¡Que turra! Me solidarizó con tu sobrina. Estará cansada de tener al típico tio Paco Turra y preferirá pasar lo que sea y pagar lo que sea para que no se la des en sus vacaciones. Chica lista.


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Disfruta ese a little MAD-MAX conforero.


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Yo si monto en un velero, me pones las velas y sino ya las pongo yo, que siempre hubieron motines a bordo, le echo al mar en un descuido uysssss al día siguiente, y el capitán??? Aquí me tienes jejejejejeje


----------



## Avioncito (13 Jul 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Igual no les sale tan caras las vacaciones. El capitan...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122000
> 
> 
> La entrada a las discotecas pues muy parecido, ya sabemos que algunas tias no pagan entrada y dependiendo de los servicios... tampoco copas.



La tiene bien pillada, está desplegando el velamen jajajajajajaja.

Como la trinche un poco más fuerte la ensarta en el mástil jijiji.

No digo que vaya a ser el caso del OP


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado una cosa. No se aconseja cocinar, dado que hasta pequeña ola y acabas con sartén fuera de fuego, con suerte no encima tuyo con aceite caliente. Ergo una semana toca comer a palo seco, bocadillo o parando en Puerto pedir a domicilio que muchos te llevan hasta barco, es decir más pasta.
> Y el barco alquilado no suelen ser gran cosa. Que muchos van y piensan en yate de lujo de Cristiano Ronaldo y al final son barcos bueno....van y vale. Porque algo ya de nivel sube de pasta y tampoco es que hay mucha nivel en barcos de alquiler para mortales.



Logicamente imagino que el capitan velara por el tema de las medidas de seguridad 
Si sabes algo tampoco es mas problema si el barco esta preparado, acabo de pasar un mes navegando con unos amigos, cierto es que cocinaba ella y si bien con mal tiempo la comida era fria, una ensalada, una carne precocinada calentada al microondas por supuesto comiendo en una mesa , tampoco faltaron los dias de patatas a la riojana, lentejas, judias una paella etc...


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Ahora hablando en serio, ¿cuál es el problema? Son todo negocios, puestos de trabajo. Si nadie gasta en hoteles, alquiler de barcos, arreglos de casa, etc. pues obviamente menos puestos de trabajo, si nadie gasta en ropa pues lo mismo. Es que al final quienes pueden gastan en algo, sino gastaran en nada sería de casa al supermercado y vuelta a casa o al trabajo, y no todos los negocios son centrados en el sector de ricos.
> 
> Si a tu sobrina y las amigas una semana en barco les cuesta el alquiler 8000 euros pues es el precio normal de pobre, porque los yates para ricos están a más de 25.000 euros por semana...
> 
> También pueden alquilar catamarán en lugar de barco que irán más cómodas a vela y no se mueve de la misma manera con el viento, es más estable, además de que los huecos para los camarotes son más amplios.



Ciertamente los catamaranes son mas caros, mas comodos y a la hora de estar fondeados no tiene nada que ver,El problema es que si necesitas atracar ya puedes ir preparando pasta
Otro grave problema es que en el alquiler de un barco no esta incluido el costo del combustible y los yates a motor consumen lo que no esta escrito y no sueles poder elegir gasolinera. Como anecdota hace años estaba en la costa dorada y me invitaron a dar un paseato en un 73-75 pies, al mirar el panel de instrumentos observo una cifra que ponia 300 como yo soy de vela pregunto que ese valor y me indican que es lo que gasta a la hora, yo impresionado le pregunto por otra cifra que ponia al lado 320, eso es lo que gasta es motor de babor, gasta un poco mas, ose a 620 litros de diesel a la hora.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Jul 2022)

A


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Yo si monto en un velero, me pones las velas y sino ya las pongo yo, que siempre hubieron motines a bordo, le echo al mar en un descuido uysssss al día siguiente, y el capitán??? Aquí me tienes jejejejejeje


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jul 2022)

El capitán se las va a pasar a todas por la quilla


----------



## cortoplacista (13 Jul 2022)

Pues me parece mejor plan parte de la experiencia que narras al postureo clon y vacío de posturetas clones y vacíos.


----------



## España1 (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



continué capitán!! Que algunos no sabemos más que de charcas!!


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Ahora hablando en serio, ¿cuál es el problema? Son todo negocios, puestos de trabajo. Si nadie gasta en hoteles, alquiler de barcos, arreglos de casa, etc. pues obviamente menos puestos de trabajo, si nadie gasta en ropa pues lo mismo. Es que al final quienes pueden gastan en algo, sino gastaran en nada sería de casa al supermercado y vuelta a casa o al trabajo, y no todos los negocios son centrados en el sector de ricos.
> 
> Si a tu sobrina y las amigas una semana en barco les cuesta el alquiler 8000 euros pues es el precio normal de pobre, porque los yates para ricos están a más de 25.000 euros por semana...
> 
> También pueden alquilar catamarán en lugar de barco que irán más cómodas a vela y no se mueve de la misma manera con el viento, es más estable, además de que los huecos para los camarotes son más amplios.



Un catamaran tiene muchas ventajas, tambien es cierto que desde mi punto de vista la navegacio a vela no se disfruta lo mismo 
En serio , es que han comprado sueños
Supongamos que llegas a una cala , Agosto, Ibiza, hasta arriba de barcos, olvidate de ese sueño de un amplio espacio y cuatro barcos, hay que hacer malabares para poder fondear, Por supuesto casi puedes ver la marca del refresco que toma el vecino. oir su musica y sus risas y luego empieza lo peor. Si despues de comer, quieres echarte la siesta , salvo que estes en un barco relativamente grande, no hay aire acondicionado , puedes pensar en la brisa , pero si hace una cierta brisa el monocasco se mueve , hace calor y mucho


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Jul 2022)

Se follaran al capitán y a los marineros.


----------



## Smoker (13 Jul 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Igual no les sale tan caras las vacaciones. El capitan...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122000
> 
> 
> La entrada a las discotecas pues muy parecido, ya sabemos que algunas tias no pagan entrada y dependiendo de los servicios... tampoco copas.



Correcto


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

España1 dijo:


> continué capitán!! Que algunos no sabemos más que de charcas!!



No soy capitan, solo Patron de Yate habilitado a vela, aunque he hecho varios viajes hasta Grecia 
Te contare una de las anecdotas mas graciosas que he presenciado
Era Junio, estabamos fondeados junto con otros barcos, cerca del puerto de La Savina, Formentera. Cerca nuestra habia un yate a motor de unos 12 metros color verde pistacho, habia dos señores de unos 65-70 años, morenos como Mobutu , tripa, pelo gris y bañador marcapaquete les acompañaban dos impresionantes chortinas y estaban tomando champagne. Pasan ls horas y deciden volver a puerto, el que hace de capitan empieza a elevar el ancla, normalmete hay un motor electrico que te facilita la labor, lo cual cosume mucha bateria, De primero te enseñan, arrancar el motor del barco para poder generar electricidad, no se si por los efectos del alcohol o su inexperiencia no lo hizo y cuando quedaba como un metro para que el ancla se recogiera el barco se quedo sin bateria , trataron de arrancar el barco y fue imposible. La escena de aquel ridiculo barco verde pistacho, con el ancla balaceandose de una lado a otro como si fuera el pene de un caballo en ereccion, el viento que les derivaba a un megayate , cuatro marineros del megayate colocando unsas defensas de metro y medio de largo, las chortinas acojonadas y el capi con cara de circustancias no tenia desperdicio, la escena duro como un par de minutos, posiblente si inmediatamente hubieran liberado manualmente el fondeo, dado que habia poco calado, se podrian haber evitado el problema inmediato


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jul 2022)

Esas putillas ya han quedado con los que les van a pagar el barco y les van a cagar en la boca...

Y los sabes.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Tu sobrina y sus amigas se la van a mamar a un viejo millonetis con barco.

Putas y barcos mandan!!!


----------



## Furillo (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No soy capitan, solo Patron de Yate habilitado a vela, aunque he hecho varios viajes hasta Grecia
> Te contare una de las anecdotas mas graciosas que he presenciado
> Era Junio, estabamos fondeados junto con otros barcos, cerca del puerto de La Savina, Formentera. Cerca nuestra habia un yate a motor de unos 12 metros color verde pistacho, habia dos señores de unos 65-70 años, morenos como Mobutu , tripa, pelo gris y bañador marcapaquete les acompañaban dos impresionantes chortinas y estaban tomando champagne. Pasan ls horas y deciden volver a puerto, el que hace de capitan empieza a elevar el ancla, normalmete hay un motor electrico que te facilita la labor, lo cual cosume mucha bateria, De primero te enseñan, arrancar el motor del barco para poder generar electricidad, no se si por los efectos del alcohol o su inexperiencia no lo hizo y cuando quedaba como un metro para que el ancla se recogiera el barco se quedo sin bateria , trataron de arrancar el barco y fue imposible. La escena de aquel ridiculo barco verde pistacho, con el ancla balaceandose de una lado a otro como si fuera el pene de un caballo en ereccion, el viento que les derivaba a un megayate , cuatro marineros del megayate colocando unsas defensas de metro y medio de largo, las chortinas acojonadas y el capi con cara de circustancias no tenia desperdicio, la escena duro como un par de minutos, posiblente si inmediatamente hubieran liberado manualmente el fondeo, dado que habia poco calado, se podrian haber evitado el problema inmediato



Me interesa más esta historia que la de tu sobrina. ¿Cómo terminó el yate verde pistacho? ¿Se empotró contra el mega-yate y su tripulación? ¿Las chortinas saltaron por la borda y las rescataste?


----------



## bondiappcc (13 Jul 2022)

Necesito fotos de tu sobrina y sus amigas de todos lados, especialmente de perfil anal-bucal y obertura media.


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Me interesa más esta historia que la de tu sobrina. ¿Cómo terminó el yate verde pistacho? ¿Se empotró contra el mega-yate y su tripulación? ¿Las chortinas saltaron por la borda y las rescataste?



Al final el yate verde pistacho impacto con el el megayate, el capitan de barco coliisonado bajo en la neumatica para inspeccionar los daños y ahi los dejamos haciendo papeles


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



No entiendo lo de Ibiza: Por el mismo precio que le van a cobrar por el chartering se puede recorrer todas las pequeñas antillas, y eso mola mil veces más que Ibiza.


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

Lo mas divertido empieza por la tarde-noche. Las chicas desearan bajar a tierra y como la disponabilidad de atraques es limitada, si es que la hay, y cara, permaneceran fondeadas y bajaran a tierra en la neumatica pilotada por el Capi y hay comenzaran los problemas.
Hay que subir ala pu.. neumatica y en el mejor de los casos con el mar muy en calma, se mueve y acceder a ella es casi un acto de fe. Cuando la neumatica se dirige a tierra, que romantico , depende de si te gustan las salpicaduras y no hay demasiada ola, pero es muy facil que te mojes y si el sitio donde llegas no tiene un embarcadero, cosa bastante normal, te acercan hasta la playa y el ultimo tramo a pie y con los zapatos en la mano-
Despues de pasar la tarde-noche en tierra, normalmente cenas y alguna copa puede empezar lo realmente genial.
La pequeña neumatica te recoge y tu sentido del equilibrio no el el mismo. Es facil que haya un poco mas de ola y desde lejos parece que el velero se mueve algo   , conforme te acercas te das cuenta que esos ligeros movimientos de arriba a abajo, pueden ser de 40-50 cm facilmente y tu en una neumatica donde dificilmente puedes manter el equilibrio intentando asirte a una estrecha escalera que no hace mas que moverse, suele ser divertido...


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No entiendo lo de Ibiza: Por el mismo precio que le van a cobrar por el chartering se puede recorrer todas las pequeñas antillas, y eso mola mil veces más que Ibiza.



Es su ilusion y depues jijijear con sus amigas


----------



## Cave canum (13 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Todo lo que hacen es para que les quede un Insta bonito. Que lo pasen bien o mal es lo de menos, lo importante es lo que los seguidores piensen “qué guay!”


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Jul 2022)

No sé mucho de barcos, pero me imagino que si eres de ciudad... un barco no es más que incomodidad tras incomodidad.

Prefiero quedarme en la costa y tomarme un bocata de calamares con una cerveza.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Jul 2022)

Ya estoy preparada para este hermoso crucero. Empaqué mis mejores vestidos. Estoy excitada!!

– Día 2, Querido diario…

Estuve todo el día en el mar, estuvo hermoso, y vi algunos delfines y ballenas. Que hermosas vacaciones he empezado!! Hoy me encontré al Capitán y me pareció un lindo hombre.

– Día 3, Querido diario…

Hoy estuve en la pileta. También hice un poco de surf y tiré algunas pelotas de golf. El Capitán me invitó a su mesa para cenar. Fue un honor y la pasé maravillosamente. Es un hombre muy atractivo y atento..

– Día 4, Querido diario…

Fui al Casino del barco y me fue bárbaro….gane $80. El Capitán me invitó a cenar con él en su cuarto. Tuvimos una lujosa cena con caviar y champagne.

El me preguntó si me quedaba en su cuarto y decliné la invitación. Le dije que no quería serle infiel a mi esposo.

– Día 5, Querido diario…

Volví a la pileta y me quemé un poco al sol. Decidí ir al piano bar y pasar allí el resto del día.

El Capitán me vio y me invitó con unos tragos. Realmente es un hombre encantador. Me preguntó otra vez si lo quería visitar esta noche a su cuarto y le dije que no.

Me dijo que si seguía en esa postura él se volvería loco y hundiría el barco. Yo estaba aterrada.

– Día 6, Querido diario…

Hoy salvé a 1,600 personas… ¡¡¡Dos veces!!!.


----------



## InigoMontoya (13 Jul 2022)

creo que tu sobrina es puta y va a zorrear a tope, si puedes ponla en vereda antes de que sea demasiado tarde


----------



## skan (14 Jul 2022)

Van a tragar leche calentita.


----------



## skan (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## TedKord (14 Jul 2022)

Con la de maletas con trajes y abalorios varios que suelen llevar las tías tengo curiosidad para saber si todo eso les cabe en el barco. Ídem para el cuarto de baño y la ducha, para que se maquillen y tuneen a base de bien. ¿Cómo lo harán en un wc minúsculo si son varias petardas haciendo cola?


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Jul 2022)

hay que disfrutar haciendo cositas...

otra cosa es que la mitad de cosas sean postureo y acaben todas mareadas y vomitando


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.




en el vip vendian cara la blanca tambien


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Se huele tu envidia desde aquí


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Jul 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Con la de maletas con trajes y abalorios varios que suelen llevar las tías tengo curiosidad para saber si todo eso les cabe en el barco. Ídem para el cuarto de baño y la ducha, para que se maquillen y tuneen a base de bien. ¿Cómo lo harán en un wc minúsculo si son varias petardas haciendo cola?



Las experiencias que os puedo narrar son fundamentalemente en veleros-catamaranes medianos 11-15 metros de eslora
El espacio es muy reducido, yo por ejemplo siempre utilizo como maleta una bolsa grande de deportes , porque una vez vaciada luego hay que dejarla en algun sitio
La convivencia dentro de un barco mediano , imagino que peor en uno pequeño, no es facil . Los espacios son reducidos y , aunque parezca mentira, evitas cualquier tipo de contacto fisico , importunar y guardar una cierta intimnidad en un espacio tan limitado.
Lo de los baños y de paso el agua es otro tema. El wc suele ser un todo en uno, osea la propia cabina hace de wc, lavabo y ducha. Si te quieres duchar con agua dulce, un bien preciado, en el minusculo espacio solo cabe una persona, sirve para todo,normalmente el propio grifo del lavabo es estensible , el agua cae al suelo y de ahi, accionando una bomba echas el agua al mar
Aprendes por supuesto a economizar agua, para lavarte los dientes solo necesitas un poco mas de medio vaso de agua dulce


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Se huele tu envidia desde aquí



   
Acabo de pasar un mes y medio en el catamaran de unos amigos , es el octavo año que navego con ellos y no necesito ningun tipo de postureo, Una de las cosas que aprendes haciendo navegacion de altura es a confiar en ti mismo y con la gente con la que vas, no necesito ningun tipo de reconocimiento salvo la confianza del capitan y la tripulacion con la que navego. A pesar de los grandes avances en la prediccion del tiempo te puede pillar un tiempo duro y en ese caso no ocurre como en un coche en el que te puedes refugiar en una zona de descanso , te lo comes. Un barco , aun de recreo, es mucho mas complejo de lo que parece, si tienes una averia o emergencia de cualquier tipo no es tan facil como un coche, no aparcas en la acera y llamas a una grua, muchas veces no puedes ni fondear dada a la profundidad a la que estas., por supuesto que tienes el recurso de llamar a Salvamento Maritimo, unos heroes, pero sus recursos son muy limitados y a mi me enseñaron a requerir su ayuda solamente en caso de necesidad.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Se me ocurren varios finales para esta historia y en todos le rellenan el pavo a tu sobrina.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Jul 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Ya estoy preparada para este hermoso crucero. Empaqué mis mejores vestidos. Estoy excitada!!
> 
> – Día 2, Querido diario…
> 
> ...



*¡¡Ja ja ja jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!*


----------



## Rocker (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ciertamente los catamaranes son mas caros, mas comodos y a la hora de estar fondeados no tiene nada que ver,El problema es que si necesitas atracar ya puedes ir preparando pasta
> Otro grave problema es que en el alquiler de un barco no esta incluido el costo del combustible y los yates a motor consumen lo que no esta escrito y no sueles poder elegir gasolinera. Como anecdota hace años estaba en la costa dorada y me invitaron a dar un paseato en un 73-75 pies, al mirar el panel de instrumentos observo una cifra que ponia 300 como yo soy de vela pregunto que ese valor y me indican que es lo que gasta a la hora, yo impresionado le pregunto por otra cifra que ponia al lado 320, eso es lo que gasta es motor de babor, gasta un poco mas, ose a 620 litros de diesel a la hora.



La madre que los parió, y luego ahora entendemos que no va a haber diesel para los coches. Menuda burrada de gasto.
Si el catamarán suele tener tarifa doble por tamaño al atracar, pero a vela también van muy bien. Desde luego yo si pudiera comprar barco y luego dedicarme a alquilarlo cuando no lo uso en el mediterráneo sería un catamarán porque es más amplio y cómodo, por su puesto a vela.
Los de motor sólo ni los considero.


----------



## Rocker (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Un catamaran tiene muchas ventajas, tambien es cierto que desde mi punto de vista la navegacio a vela no se disfruta lo mismo
> En serio , es que han comprado sueños
> Supongamos que llegas a una cala , Agosto, Ibiza, hasta arriba de barcos, olvidate de ese sueño de un amplio espacio y cuatro barcos, hay que hacer malabares para poder fondear, Por supuesto casi puedes ver la marca del refresco que toma el vecino. oir su musica y sus risas y luego empieza lo peor. Si despues de comer, quieres echarte la siesta , salvo que estes en un barco relativamente grande, no hay aire acondicionado , puedes pensar en la brisa , pero si hace una cierta brisa el monocasco se mueve , hace calor y mucho



Yo de experiencia en barcos 0. Pero me ha entrado el gusanillo porque aquí en UK hay barcos de segunda mano a buen precio que mucha gente los usa cuando le apetece y los alquila y se saca buena pasta enseguida, pero me he puesto a investigar y el tema de ir siempre inclinado no lo veo, mi mujer se iba a marear todo el tiempo, y yo a lo mejor también, no lo veía práctico, y luego he estado leyendo sobre los catamaranes, por eso ahora si pudiera comprar, tengo por seguro que sería un catamarán a vela. Obviamente es una experiencia distinta, pero seguro que más fácil de llevar y aprender para novatos con la estabilidad que proporciona y también el espacio de disfrute para descansar, más amplios. También cocinas con más tranquilidad seguro.

Casi cualquier puerto iba a estar petado en verano, no me quiero imaginar ibiza. Tu sobrina y las amigas o disfrutan de la experiencia y adoran el mundillo de los barcos o se quedan cansadas al segundo día. El calor sin brisa ya me lo imagino, como estar tirado en la playa sin brisa tostando al sol, y con el balanceo, que con ese calor provoca bajada de tensión y mareo seguro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Acabo de pasar un mes y medio en el catamaran de unos amigos , es el octavo año que navego con ellos y no necesito ningun tipo de postureo, Una de las cosas que aprendes haciendo navegacion de altura es a confiar en ti mismo y con la gente con la que vas, no necesito ningun tipo de reconocimiento salvo la confianza del capitan y la tripulacion con la que navego. A pesar de los grandes avances en la prediccion del tiempo te puede pillar un tiempo duro y en ese caso no ocurre como en un coche en el que te puedes refugiar en una zona de descanso , te lo comes. Un barco , aun de recreo, es mucho mas complejo de lo que parece, si tienes una averia o emergencia de cualquier tipo no es tan facil como un coche, no aparcas en la acera y llamas a una grua, muchas veces no puedes ni fondear dada a la profundidad a la que estas., por supuesto que tienes el recurso de llamar a Salvamento Maritimo, unos heroes, pero sus recursos son muy limitados y a mi me enseñaron a requerir su ayuda solamente en caso de necesidad.



Yo me saqué el PER hace muchos años aunque nunca ha tenido barco propio, afortunadamente…
He navegado poco, a vela casi nunca y casi siempre en barcos bastante grandes alquilados entre varios y con tripulación 
Reconozco que es una de las cosas más bonitas que hay, aunque nunca he hecho navegación de altura, no se si confiaría tanto en un barco de recreo


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Con la de maletas con trajes y abalorios varios que suelen llevar las tías tengo curiosidad para saber si todo eso les cabe en el barco. Ídem para el cuarto de baño y la ducha, para que se maquillen y tuneen a base de bien. ¿Cómo lo harán en un wc minúsculo si son varias petardas haciendo cola?



Suelen hacerlo en puerto. 
Recuerdo una vez que teníamos que estar embarcados cinco días en un barco pequeño que nos dijeron que maximo una mochila por persona y una chica dice, bueno vale, mochila sólo una, pero maletas cuantas?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (14 Jul 2022)

Imaginas mal...

1. lo que esta de moda es alquilar con motor, como los futbolistas, influencers y demás; eso de la vela es para yayos y "dinero viejo", que suele ser aburrido.

2. van a pagar el alquiler comiendo polla de futbolista y de famosillo de 3 al 4 europeo que vayan cazando por las discos de la zona; si son 4-5 tias les puede salir la semana por 3k napos cada una; con 4 bolos bien escogidos ya se sacan la mitad, con lo que la semana yendo de famosas les va a salir por 1-1.5k/cabeza.

Este hilo sin alguna foto de Instagram de las protagonistas no vale gran cosa, porque no podemos juzgar su capacidad para financiar la aventura gracias a sus habilidades en horizontal.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (14 Jul 2022)

Hilo homenaje a los heroes andaluces que sobreviven gracias al PER  patron de empleo recreacional...


----------



## lonchagordista (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.



Las hacen en ucrania? Pero el billete de avión será barato no? Para compensar. 

Vivir una semana en un barco te tiene que gustar. Hay gente que hace un trayecto de 30 minutos en un catamarán y echa hasta la primera papilla. 

Sobre el papel es un plan inmejorable... Pero a mi que me den un hotel con cama de 2x2. Ahora también está de moda "camperizar" una furgoneta y meterla en el barco. Camperizar es tirar un colchón viejo dentro de la furgo y poner cortinas en las ventanillas (y pedir luego 3000€ más por ella al venderla). Del inconveniente de que se ponga a 67 grados con el sol nadie dice nada. Y todo porque los españoles van allí de muertos de hambre a ver lo bien que se lo pasan los del primer mundo. 

Ibiza no, gracias.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (14 Jul 2022)

Hilo cerrado 2 veces por culpa de las putas fotos.
Ya no hay quien lea en el trabajo.


----------



## angek (14 Jul 2022)

Del barco de Private, no nos moverán.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (14 Jul 2022)

Para que el relato sea más verídico, añada un grupo de menas folladores y a Greta, dando una porno-conferencia sobre los efectos del cambio climático.


----------



## Julianillo (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



añado con mi experiencia .

se daran cuenta que las calas en donde fondearan las decide la Meteo , no ellas,

que las duchas solo son para desalar y no para recrearse, y que eso no es suficiente para muchas.

que cuando ponia no arrojar compresas al wc es cierto cuando este, se quede atascado y tengan que cagar en un cubo.

que cuando hay que entregar el barco hay que hacerlo si o si y ello implica comerse un mar arbolado depende del destino de la enrega o bien salir antes para evitar mateo adversa y pierdes pias de vacaciones.

que si algo del barco se rompe, que no les van a devolver el dinero y pueden econtrarse empantanados en un puerto de mierda esperando el recambio del alternador.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> añado con mi experiencia .
> 
> se dadan cuenta que las calas en donde fondearan las decide la Meteo , no ellas,
> 
> ...



De toda la vida de Dios que se caga sacando el culo por la borda


----------



## kornconath (14 Jul 2022)

A tu sobrina le olerá el aliento a sabo durante cuatro meses


----------



## pacoperezgarci (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.



Si son medio espabiladas las entradas las consiguen gratis. Se van a la playa de Mbossa o como se llame y aparecerá un relaciones a comerles la oreja, si se hacen un poco las remolonas el tío las invitará con la esperanza de follarse a alguna. Así funcionan las cosas por allí.


----------



## Josant2022 (14 Jul 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Si son medio espabiladas las entradas las consiguen gratis. Se van a la playa de Mbossa o como se llame y aparecerá un relaciones a comerles la oreja, si se hacen un poco las remolonas el tío las invitará con la esperanza de follarse a alguna. Así funcionan las cosas por allí.



Muy bien, pero yo tengo rabo


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (14 Jul 2022)

Varias cuestiones:

Tengo años de experiencia navegando, he sido armador y ahora desde hace bastantes años, soy tripulante de un barco de regatas en el que el armador se gasta un dineral. He hecho tanto navegación y regatas de altura y costeras y también he he ido de vacaciones con barcos de charter. 

- Un barco es un sitio muy pequeño, la convivencia no es fácil y hay que saber gestionar las personalidades de los que embarcan. La gente con experiencia lo sabe y no suelen dar problemas la gente sin experiencia es mas compleja de gestionar. Unos quieren ir a tal sitio, otros a otro, otros bajar a cenar, otros no, y así todo el puto viaje. Al final decide el patrón porque....

- Un barco NO es una democracia, hay un patrón que tiene la responsabilidad sobre la embarcación y sobre la tripulación. Se hace lo que el dice Y PUNTO. Para todo. Otra cosa es que determinadas cuestiones las consulte, pero la decisión es SUYA.

- La intimidad en un barco es jodida. Si cagando te echas un pedo se oye en todo el barco, si te subes a follar con alguien, igual. En el barco con el que regateo el baño esta cegado (menos agujeros abajo, menos riesgo y menos rozamiento en el casco) se caga en un cubo en una bolsa de papel degradable que se tira por la borda. Mas de una mujer tripulante se ha bajado cuando ha visto que en regatas de altura de varios días ese era el panorama. 

- El mediterráneo es muy traicionero. A pesar de que los partes hoy en día son bastante fiables, te puede encontrar con una castaña de sorpresa. Si estas con una tripulación de charter sin experiencia, se pasa mal. Hay que cuidar el barco y a la gente. Mandar adentro a los que no saben, bien pertrechados con sus chalecos, que se agarren bien y estén lo mas agachados posible y dejar la cubierta para los que saben, aunque sea solo uno. Con mal tiempo sacar un tripulante del agua es complicado. Para los novatos suele ser una mala experiencia. 

- Ibiza en verano es un coñazo. Hay sitios muy bonitos, pero esta todo masificado. Los precios de marinas deportivas o boyas son delirantes en temporada alta y se pagan a parte. Tienes Croacia por la mitad o la tercera parte en precios y es mas bonito, menos masificado, mas agradable para navegar y con muchas mas alternativas (Croacia tiene mas de 1000 islas en su costa).

- Navegar es lo mejor del mundo. Yo lo hago casi TODOS los fines de semana del año haya el tiempo que haya (Excepto si hay algún aviso naranja o rojo por fenómenos costeros adversos (Viento y ola) , dado que los seguros de regatas pueden no cubrir ese riesgo). Tengo la suerte de que mi mujer navega en el mismo barco (también es tripulante de competi) y eso posibilita pasarte en fin de semana en el agua. Al final la tripulación es como tu familia de tantas horas que se comparten.

- Lo barcos hay que trabajarlos y mantenerlos y eso cuesta tiempo y dinero. Mucho dinero. El nuestro lo mantenemos la tripulación y lo paga el Armador. Hay que currar antes de la regata, después y entre medias. 

- La gente del mundo de la mar es bastante especial en general. Hay que entender que es la pasión por navegar para entender a esa gente.


----------



## pacoperezgarci (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Muy bien, pero yo tengo rabo



Pues como yo, te toca pagar. Aunque yo deje de colaborar con las discotecas hace muuuuuucho tiempo. Cuando he ido a Ibiza he ido a calas y a tomar algo por la Vila. Nada de barquitos, amnesia y mierdas de esas para simular que eres rico por una semana.


----------



## halmeria (14 Jul 2022)

Resumen del hilo:
- Boomer medio rabia de su sobrina, que no quiere pedirle consejo porque es un chapas y le va a calentar la cabeza.
- Burbumoris envidiosos les da sida en los ojos ver como unas chavalillas disfrutan a su manera de la vida.


Otro dia mas en burbuja.


----------



## Josant2022 (14 Jul 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Pues como yo, te toca pagar. Aunque yo deje de colaborar con las discotecas hace muuuuuucho tiempo. Cuando he ido a Ibiza he ido a calas y a tomar algo por la Vila. Nada de barquitos, amnesia y mierdas de esas para simular que eres rico por una semana.



A mi no me toca pagar porque simplemente estoy a otra cosa


----------



## JoseII (14 Jul 2022)

Cuidado con los grumetes,..., que a los 9 meses, te hacen tio abuelo


----------



## Viviendo Digno (14 Jul 2022)

Serán personas mucho más maduras a la vuelta.


----------



## Merodeador (14 Jul 2022)

Nunca se bajan las escaleras de un barco de espaldas ,así viene los esnucamientos


----------



## algala (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.



Cuando veraneo en Ibiza no pago por entrar en ningún lado, imagínate una tía este buena y sea famosa en redes


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Jul 2022)

Diles que echen la caña a ver si sacan un atún al curricán


----------



## Josant2022 (14 Jul 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Las hacen en ucrania? Pero el billete de avión será barato no? Para compensar.
> 
> Vivir una semana en un barco te tiene que gustar. Hay gente que hace un trayecto de 30 minutos en un catamarán y echa hasta la primera papilla.
> 
> ...



Yo esta tarde voy al rio a coger cangrejos.

Imagínate lo lejanos que veo esos saraos infectos donde pagas y te traes la viruela mona


----------



## vic252525 (14 Jul 2022)

y las bomiteras que van a pegar jajaja


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No soy capitan, solo Patron de Yate habilitado a vela, aunque he hecho varios viajes hasta Grecia
> Te contare una de las anecdotas mas graciosas que he presenciado
> Era Junio, estabamos fondeados junto con otros barcos, cerca del puerto de La Savina, Formentera. Cerca nuestra habia un yate a motor de unos 12 metros color verde pistacho, habia dos señores de unos 65-70 años, morenos como Mobutu , tripa, pelo gris y bañador marcapaquete les acompañaban dos impresionantes chortinas y estaban tomando champagne. Pasan ls horas y deciden volver a puerto, el que hace de capitan empieza a elevar el ancla, normalmete hay un motor electrico que te facilita la labor, lo cual cosume mucha bateria, De primero te enseñan, arrancar el motor del barco para poder generar electricidad, no se si por los efectos del alcohol o su inexperiencia no lo hizo y cuando quedaba como un metro para que el ancla se recogiera el barco se quedo sin bateria , trataron de arrancar el barco y fue imposible. La escena de aquel ridiculo barco verde pistacho, con el ancla balaceandose de una lado a otro como si fuera el pene de un caballo en ereccion, el viento que les derivaba a un megayate , cuatro marineros del megayate colocando unsas defensas de metro y medio de largo, las chortinas acojonadas y el capi con cara de circustancias no tenia desperdicio, la escena duro como un par de minutos, posiblente si inmediatamente hubieran liberado manualmente el fondeo, dado que habia poco calado, se podrian haber evitado el problema inmediato



yo tambien soy de mar, y no llamaría YATE A NADA QUE NO SUPERE LOS 20 metros de eslora, de 12 a 15 m barco, y menos de 12 sería un auxiliar.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jul 2022)

Yo solo he estado en un yate en una movida de esas de Sharm el Sheik de buceo y fue como ir a la mili pagando.

Acabe cagandome en los muertos de la "vida a bordo".

El barco, el tipico ferry pequeño recauchutado de 25 metros echandole algo de imaginación.

El camarote una caja de cerillas a compartir con otro bigardo. Te cabia el pijama y poco mas. Todo el equipo en un almacenillo cociendose. Los camarotes tenian aire acondicionado en teoria, pero con un sol de justicia machacando los metales del barco y con un calor de tres pares de cojones que hacia en todo momento, ni poniendolo a tope bajaba la cosa de 28 y eso con la unidad auxiliar rugiendo toda la noche.

Hasta el punto que el agua "fria" de la "ducha" (cubiculo de medio metro x medio metro con manguera), era un chorrillo salia como un caldo de cocido. Al final te dabas chapuzon en el agua en noche cerrada aun sabiendo que aquello estaba petado a tiburones de puntas negras (que no eran tanto problema porque son de fondo, pero como que se hubiera acercado ahi un longimanus buscando cena podias tener sorpresa).

Los tripulantes eran los tipicos paisas egipcios que te sonreian y no te hacian ni puto caso les pidieras lo que les pidieras en inglés. Luego dos divemasters del centro que gentilmente te despertaban a las 6 de la mañana aporreando las puertas e imponian puto ritmo militar a la jornada. No se admitian faltas de asistencia a las muy muchas inmersiones. Siesta... eso no existe en un barco. Higiene... meter tu neopreno meado en una bañera donde se habian endulzao los neoprenos meados y menstruados de los otros 19, una experiencia.

La comida todo eran refritos que tenian en un arcon en alguna parte del barco. Y pedir un bocata a deshoras era anatema.

Luego mete a unas 20 personas que no se conocen de nada en un barco casi una semana.... lo de Gran Hermano, una pavada en comparación.

Y la inenarrable experiencia buceadora de simular que estas a un cuarto de aire para desligarte del grupo, bajarte el short de neopreno hasta que el ojal quede expedito y soltar un zurullo de persona mayor, mientras con una mano agarras el cabo de ancla a la vez que con la otra dispersas a favor de corriente la mierda al estilo de los hipopotamos del serengueti y en toda esa maniobra haces la parada de seguridad. Y si, valia la pena, porque meterte en cualquier retrete del barco era morir de calor y pestazo.

Never again.

Te pillas tu hotel, con aire acondicionado para congelar pinguinos, mueble bar aprovisionado, desayunas en el hotel a cuerpo de rey, zodiac, buceas, zodiac, vuelves a hotel, te pones ciego en el buffet, siesta, zodiac, buceas, zodiac, vuelves, cena, copazos de hendricks para sacar el nitrogeno de los huesos, luego ducha templadita y a la cama king size a quedarte sobado viendo documentales de la BBC mientras el aire acondicionado ronronea dejando unos 23 grados ideales para dormir en pelotas y sin un compañero de camarote roncando.


----------



## pegaso (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Que su sobrina pasa del tío por listo y cree que las niñas son tortitas. Unos cuantos creen que son putas como sus madres.


----------



## orbeo (14 Jul 2022)

Mareos horribles, sudor frío y cagar/vomitar todo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## agon (14 Jul 2022)

Y tb van a pagar amarres en Ibiza, Formentera y palma????


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Ciertamente los catamaranes son mas caros, mas comodos y a la hora de estar fondeados no tiene nada que ver,El problema es que si necesitas atracar ya puedes ir preparando pasta
> Otro grave problema es que en el alquiler de un barco no esta incluido el costo del combustible y los yates a motor consumen lo que no esta escrito y no sueles poder elegir gasolinera. Como anecdota hace años estaba en la costa dorada y me invitaron a dar un paseato en un 73-75 pies, al mirar el panel de instrumentos observo una cifra que ponia 300 como yo soy de vela pregunto que ese valor y me indican que es lo que gasta a la hora, yo impresionado le pregunto por otra cifra que ponia al lado 320, eso es lo que gasta es motor de babor, gasta un poco mas, ose a 620 litros de diesel a la hora.



A 2€ el litro, sale a un sueldo de remero por hora, brutal


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo solo he estado en un yate en una movida de esas de Sharm el Sheik de buceo y fue como ir a la mili pagando.
> 
> Acabe cagandome en los muertos de la "vida a bordo".
> 
> ...



leyéndote cualquiera diría que los españoles fuimos los reyes de los mares y océanos


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> leyéndote cualquiera diría que los españoles fuimos los reyes de los mares y océanos



_A ver, si se trata de descubrir un nuevo continente, circunnavegar el globo o plantar batalla a los barcos de la pérfida Albión se hace lo que se tenga que hacer y se sufre lo que se tenga que sufrir por el Rey y nuestro señor Jesucristo, inclusive morir en el intento para Gloria de las armas españolas._

Pero pasarlo mal cuando puedes hacer lo mismo de forma más comoda o incluso placentera, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Jul 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> A 2€ el litro, sale a un sueldo de remero por hora, brutal



Yo recuerdo a cierto empresario de Valencia que me prestaba su yate.

Para hacer unas pocas millas mar adentro tenía que meter 5.000€ en gasoil.

Aún me estoy riendo. Le dije (textual) "con la décima parte me subo sobre dos putas y hasta hacen 'chu-chu' si les aprieto un pezón".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Jul 2022)

La cosa es que todo el baño de realidad que se lleven y lo mal que lo pasen NUNCA saldrá del entorno de las implicadas. Lo que quedará para presumir será la foto, el video y la narrativa de como disfrutaron del mejor verano de sus vidas 
Es igual que las que viajan a África, a Bangladesh o a Filipinas; jamás dirán que tuvieron cagalera por comer alguna guarrada por allí y que les salieron callos después de andar por sitios donde no había ni carreteras o de que las despreciaron por ser mujeres pero si después dicen que se encontraron a sí mismas y que tú eres un paleto de mierda por no salir de España.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Jul 2022)

Estas tetas sin hilo no valen fotos.

O algo así.


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo recuerdo a cierto empresario de Valencia que me prestaba su yate.
> 
> Para hacer unas pocas millas mar adentro tenía que meter 5.000€ en gasoil.
> 
> ...



Creo que es la mejor respuesta que he escuchado en mi vida


----------



## Mitsou (14 Jul 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> - Un barco NO es una democracia, hay un patrón que tiene la responsabilidad sobre la embarcación y sobre la tripulación. Se hace lo que el dice Y PUNTO. Para todo. Otra cosa es que determinadas cuestiones las consulte, pero la decisión es SUYA.



eso fue lo primero que me dijeron a mi, esto no es una democracia y mientras estemos en la mar, el patrón es dios


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo solo he estado en un yate en una movida de esas de Sharm el Sheik de buceo y fue como ir a la mili pagando.
> 
> Acabe cagandome en los muertos de la "vida a bordo".
> 
> ...



Más de 20 cruceros de buceo llevo, al menos 10 en el Mar Rojo y nunca he vivido eso... a ver si eres un roñas y te has pillado un crucero de a peseta la inmersión.... 
Píllate un Agressor y vas a ver lo que es vivir como un marajá.
El equipo desalado y colgado por la tripulación, desayuno a mesa puesta, A/A en todo el barco... incluso jacussi llevan. Y por descontado que haces las inmersiones que quieres, si te quieres saltar alguna, pues te quedas tomando el sol o durmiendo. A partir de la ultima inmersión ya se sirven bebidas alcoholicas ( gintonic viendo la puesta de sol en el sundeck manda ) y la cena de puta madre dentro de las limitaciones, pero el barco lleva cocinero, no un marinero que descongela cosas.
Eso sí, prepara pasta, pero yo en vacaciones no estoy para hacer numeros


----------



## auricooro (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.



Por menos me he follado pibones, y ponen el sitio


----------



## ironpipo (14 Jul 2022)

Ya Tenemos imágenes de la sobrina del OP









Mamada en el yate


XVIDEOS Mamada en el yate gratis




www.xvideos.es


----------



## trellat (14 Jul 2022)

hijosDePuta.info


----------



## trellat (14 Jul 2022)

Me ofrezco con mastil para plantar vela, DURO COMO LA ROCA, y no como aquel que se agarro aquella de los san fermines ...


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Jul 2022)

Ya te gustaría estar en ese barco y zumbarte a alguna de sus amigos mientras cantas la del Quijote de Julio Iglesias.


----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Me meo 

Es graciosísimo, tal y como lo cuentas.

Y encima les habrá salido un pastón, y supongo que en estas fechas habrá otros tropecientos barcos pululando por esas aguas, y los de los millonetis auténticos tendrán prioridad para atracar en las calas más bonitas donde no quieren verse rodeados por plebe, así que ellas tendrán que irse a las calas más concurridas. ¡Es así, noo?? jajajaja. Y todo por posturear en el Instagram jajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Otro grave problema es que en el alquiler de un barco no esta incluido el costo del combustible y los yates a motor consumen lo que no esta escrito y no sueles poder elegir gasolinera. Como anecdota hace años estaba en la costa dorada y me invitaron a dar un paseato en un 73-75 pies, al mirar el panel de instrumentos observo una cifra que ponia 300 como yo soy de vela pregunto que ese valor y me indican que es lo que gasta a la hora, yo impresionado le pregunto por otra cifra que ponia al lado 320, eso es lo que gasta es motor de babor, gasta un poco mas, ose a* 620 litros de diesel a la hora.*



¿Estás hablando de *1200 EUROS* la hora solo en combustible??? Y esto también lo tiene que pagar tu sobrina y amigas???


----------



## Linterna Pirata (14 Jul 2022)

A ver, qué más?
Imagino que ellas lo que quieren son sus putas fotos y eso ya lo tienen asegurado.


----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Al final *el yate verde pistacho impacto con el el megayate,* el capitan de barco coliisonado bajo en la neumatica para inspeccionar los daños y* ahi los dejamos haciendo papeles*


----------



## Clorhídrico (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Jul 2022)

El capitan y los tripulantes pagan todo , tu sobrina y sus amigas van de paquete o paquetes


----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo mas divertido empieza por la tarde-noche. Las chicas desearan bajar a tierra y como la disponabilidad de atraques es limitada, si es que la hay, y cara, permaneceran fondeadas y bajaran a tierra en la neumatica pilotada por el Capi y hay comenzaran los problemas.
> Hay que subir ala pu.. neumatica y en el mejor de los casos con el mar muy en calma, se mueve y acceder a ella es casi un acto de fe. Cuando la neumatica se dirige a tierra, que romantico , depende de si te gustan las salpicaduras y no hay demasiada ola, pero es muy facil que te mojes y si el sitio donde llegas no tiene un embarcadero, cosa bastante normal, te acercan hasta la playa y el ultimo tramo a pie y con los zapatos en la mano-
> Despues de pasar la tarde-noche en tierra, normalmente cenas y alguna copa puede empezar lo realmente genial.
> La pequeña neumatica te recoge y tu sentido del equilibrio no el el mismo. Es facil que haya un poco mas de ola y desde lejos parece que el velero se mueve algo   , conforme te acercas te das cuenta que esos ligeros movimientos de arriba a abajo, pueden ser de 40-50 cm facilmente y tu en una neumatica donde dificilmente puedes manter el equilibrio intentando asirte a una estrecha escalera que no hace mas que moverse, suele ser divertido...


----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

Cuéntanos por favor lo qué te cuenta tu sobrina cuando regrese


----------



## Clorhídrico (14 Jul 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de comprar un yate, joder.


----------



## Petruska (14 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Más de 20 cruceros de buceo llevo, al menos 10 en el Mar Rojo y nunca he vivido eso... a ver si eres un roñas y te has pillado un crucero de a peseta la inmersión....
> Píllate un Agressor y vas a ver lo que es vivir como un marajá.
> El equipo desalado y colgado por la tripulación, desayuno a mesa puesta, A/A en todo el barco... incluso jacussi llevan. Y por descontado que haces las inmersiones que quieres, si te quieres saltar alguna, pues te quedas tomando el sol o durmiendo. A partir de la ultima inmersión ya se sirven bebidas alcoholicas ( gintonic viendo la puesta de sol en el sundeck manda ) y la cena de puta madre dentro de las limitaciones, pero el barco lleva cocinero, no un marinero que descongela cosas.
> Eso sí, prepara pasta, pero yo en vacaciones no estoy para hacer numeros



Pero hacer buceo ahí, en el Mar Rojo...ya sé que mucha gente va a bucear pero coño, es que hace una semana un tiburón se zampó a una señora en el agua en ese mismo sitio!


----------



## charlie3 (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Una duda:
Luego lo subirán a instagram?


----------



## legio (14 Jul 2022)

A Ibiza habría que llamarla isla Borderline.

Es un lugar de peregrinaje para personajes con este trastorno.


----------



## Ballenero37 (14 Jul 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Ibiza es como Miami en USA, toda la chusma vividora y postureta tiene que ir allí para subir fotos al rameragram,... Todavía no se que hay en esa ISLA que atrae a todas las PUTAS Y MARICONES,...



Fiesta, putas, drogas y mas vicio.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Jul 2022)

Como marinero de agua dulce pregunto, ¿por qué se han de bajar las escaleras de espaldas?


----------



## Pajirri (14 Jul 2022)

ibiza? estas cojen y se van a x menas.


----------



## Elsexy (14 Jul 2022)

Unas chortinas se van de postureo a Ibiza a sacerse selfies poniendo morritos y a zorrear, todo normal.
En lo referente a barcos, o es un barco grande con espacio o te gusta mucho el rollo del mar, porque sino te va a tener que gustar el vivir apretado


----------



## Sonico (14 Jul 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Las copas en las discotecas de Ibiza a 19 pavos, tras pagar entrada de 80€.
> 
> Sitio para no ir.



Y si como me han dicho, la moronegrada ya está allí. Ya te cagas en las bragas.


----------



## Ballenero37 (14 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


>



Me las empotraria.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (14 Jul 2022)

Y quien va a ser el que les maneje el barco? Alguno ficharán


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo mas divertido empieza por la tarde-noche. Las chicas desearan bajar a tierra y como la disponabilidad de atraques es limitada, si es que la hay, y cara, permaneceran fondeadas y bajaran a tierra en la neumatica pilotada por el Capi y hay comenzaran los problemas.
> Hay que subir ala pu.. neumatica y en el mejor de los casos con el mar muy en calma, se mueve y acceder a ella es casi un acto de fe. Cuando la neumatica se dirige a tierra, que romantico , depende de si te gustan las salpicaduras y no hay demasiada ola, pero es muy facil que te mojes y si el sitio donde llegas no tiene un embarcadero, cosa bastante normal, te acercan hasta la playa y el ultimo tramo a pie y con los zapatos en la mano-
> Despues de pasar la tarde-noche en tierra, normalmente cenas y alguna copa puede empezar lo realmente genial.
> La pequeña neumatica te recoge y tu sentido del equilibrio no el el mismo. Es facil que haya un poco mas de ola y desde lejos parece que el velero se mueve algo   , conforme te acercas te das cuenta que esos ligeros movimientos de arriba a abajo, pueden ser de 40-50 cm facilmente y tu en una neumatica donde dificilmente puedes manter el equilibrio intentando asirte a una estrecha escalera que no hace mas que moverse, suele ser divertido...



Sigue por dios. Me lo estoy imaginando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pero hacer buceo ahí, en el Mar Rojo...ya sé que mucha gente va a bucear pero coño, es que hace una semana un tiburón se zampó a una señora en el agua en ese mismo sitio!











Un tiburón muerde a una turista que buceaba en el Mar Rojo y termina muriendo en el hospital


En las redes sociales circula un vídeo en el que supuestamente se ve a la mujer nadando en medio de un charco de sangre Una mujer sale corriendo de casa mientras amamanta a su hijo para salvar a su ganso de un águila La emotiva despedida de un hombre llevando a su perra a la playa para darle un...




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> añado con mi experiencia .
> 
> se daran cuenta que las calas en donde fondearan las decide la Meteo , no ellas,
> 
> ...



15 días me tiré yo en un puerto ...esperando precisamente un alternador jajaaaaa menuda odisea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo recuerdo a cierto empresario de Valencia que me prestaba su yate.
> 
> Para hacer unas pocas millas mar adentro tenía que meter 5.000€ en gasoil.
> 
> ...



Digo yo que con los recortes que va a haber lo primero que fulminarán son los yates y los viajes lowcost de las charos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Si son medio espabiladas las entradas las consiguen gratis. Se van a la playa de Mbossa o como se llame y aparecerá un relaciones a comerles la oreja, si se hacen un poco las remolonas el tío las invitará con la esperanza de follarse a alguna. Así funcionan las cosas por allí.



Allí y en todos lados. Ellas lo consiguen todo así.


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo recuerdo a cierto empresario de Valencia que me prestaba su yate.
> 
> Para hacer unas pocas millas mar adentro tenía que meter 5.000€ en gasoil.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPULSES (14 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> eso fue lo primero que me dijeron a mi, esto no es una democracia y mientras estemos en la mar, el patrón es dios



y así es


----------



## AEM (14 Jul 2022)

el capitán se va a poner morao


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jul 2022)

Menudas putas


----------



## moritobelo (14 Jul 2022)

Que hagan lo que les salga del coño. Puto amargado, que cojones te importara a ti lo que haga tu sobrina en sus vacaciones??

Como si quieren hacer orgias con caballos...


Vaya panda de fracasados y perdedores sois...


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Me lo ha comentado mi hermana, mi sobrina muy autosuficiente no me ha preguntado nada, aunque sabe que llevo años navegando
> Imagino que sera un velero y por supuesto con patron, coste añadido
> Hay que ver lo que hace la publicidad y el postureo, el baño de cruda realidad va a ser importante
> Os lo confirmare , pero os voy a resumir la semana que pienso que van a disfrutar
> ...



Putas y barcos


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Diles que echen la caña a ver si sacan un atún al curricán



Eso es otro cantar, Este año he estado navegando por el mediterraneo ,un mes y medio, si bien cerca de la costa es dificil pescar en travesias largas no teniamos problema de pescar unos cuantos al dia, de hecho habia dias que quitabamos las cañas pues no necesitabamos mas , aunque la pesca que no consumiamos en 24 horas la armadora la embotaba,
Este año solo hemos pillado uno y pequeño


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Jul 2022)

Bueno continuo narrando con lo que seguramente se van a encontrar, para aumentar vuestros conocimientos
Una vez hayan sido capaces de subir al barco sin percances viene la segunda parte. Ir al baño. si, al unico baño que hay en el barco para 5 ó 6 mujeres, quizas algo perjudicadas. Ya os he narrado que en un baño de un barco cabe una persona, si quieren entrar dos como no sea una encima de otra imposible. Y a dormir.....   
Normalmente si se desea fondear en una cala es al abrigo del viento, si el aire en movimiento, por lo que a ciertas horas de la noche la brisa puede ser cero, tambien tienes la opcion de que haya viento y algo de oleaje este ultimo provoca el movimiento del barco y por supuesto de la cama que esta dentro y aumenta el mareo. La cama, esa es otra, os voy a describir lo que se entiende por cama en un velero no excesivamente grande. 
Sobre un mueble de madera, accesible desde arriba por unos paneles y en cuyo interior te puedes encontrar de todo, hay una colchoneta de espuma, mas o menos densa,con la forma de la parte superior del mueble ,dicha colchoneta de espuma esta recubierta por una funda , en el argot marinero a eso hemos convenido en denominarlo como cama. Por supuesto esa cama es compartida y no se accede a ella por un lateral, hay que entrar normalmente por la cabezera a gatas , lo cual no te evita algun coscorron.
Ahora que estamos en una ola de calor imaginaros dormir pegado a otra persona/estufa que, si no esta muerta, su temperatura ronda los 36ª, aveces tienes que compartir el dormitorio con mosquitos , nunca falta en mi equipaje un repelente extrafuerte de mosquitos
No, el velero no tiene ventanas normalmente una escotilla en la cubierta en proa otra similar , en la parte central del barco y otra pequeña en el baño. En los dos camarotes de popa hay un pequeño portillo, pero perfectamente resguardado del viento 
Suponiendo que ningun barco cercano este con la musica a tope puedes lograr conciliar el sueño
A, por si alguien se pregunta, es que en la parte interior de los patines de un catamaran he visto unas escotillas grandes muy chulas que se puede abrir y ademas se puede ver el mar. Os lo explico, las que yo he visto son una via de escape, si un catamaran vuelca se queda boca abajo y es una forma de abandonar el barco
Proximo capitulo , si quereis ... el cruel despertar y la ducha
De todas maneras al que le gusta, disfruta. Recuerdo un a anecdota, dos amigos bajando un barco desde Galicia hasta Cadiz, un mar duro, frio y de noche, uno le dice al otro ¡y pensar que esto nos gusta¡


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Más de 20 cruceros de buceo llevo, al menos 10 en el Mar Rojo y nunca he vivido eso... a ver si eres un roñas y te has pillado un crucero de a peseta la inmersión....
> Píllate un Agressor y vas a ver lo que es vivir como un marajá.
> El equipo desalado y colgado por la tripulación, desayuno a mesa puesta, A/A en todo el barco... incluso jacussi llevan. Y por descontado que haces las inmersiones que quieres, si te quieres saltar alguna, pues te quedas tomando el sol o durmiendo. A partir de la ultima inmersión ya se sirven bebidas alcoholicas ( gintonic viendo la puesta de sol en el sundeck manda ) y la cena de puta madre dentro de las limitaciones, pero el barco lleva cocinero, no un marinero que descongela cosas.
> Eso sí, prepara pasta, pero yo en vacaciones no estoy para hacer numeros



A vé. Peque de incauto e inexperto y tendria 30 y pocos y fui porque habia una de salamanca que queria fockarme. Los siguientes viajes de buceo ya fueron basados en tierra, asi que no puedo juzgar otros cruceros, pero le pille grima a los viajes de vida a bordo. Las decobirras en terraza en tierra firme es la saluc.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A vé. Peque de incauto e inexperto y tendria 30 y pocos y fui porque habia una de salamanca que queria fockarme. Los siguientes viajes de buceo ya fueron basados en tierra, asi que no puedo juzgar otros cruceros, pero le pille grima a los viajes de vida a bordo. Las decobirras en terraza en tierra firme es la saluc.



Pues es una pena. Lo mejor del buceo don los cruceros vida abordo. Si pillas un buen barco ( no hace falta un Agressor) no volveras a bucear desde resort en la vida. 
Hazle caso al tito Jarli


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues es una pena. Lo mejor del buceo don los cruceros vida abordo. Si pillas un buen barco ( no hace falta un Agressor) no volveras a bucear desde resort en la vida.
> Hazle caso al tito Jarli



Me apunto lo del Agressor ese. No estaria mal enmendarla aunque sea ya añoso como estoy. Estoy tratando de perder peso para ver si vuelvo a entrar al semiseco, paso por el ORL y renuevo papeles. Estoy en un piso en la costa del mar del norte y me esta picando. Hace ya como 10 años que no buceo (baro en timpanos).


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Me apunto lo del Agressor ese. No estaria mal enmendarla aunque sea ya añoso como estoy. Estoy tratando de perder peso para ver si vuelvo a entrar al semiseco, paso por el ORL y renuevo papeles. Estoy en un piso en la costa del mar del norte y me esta picando. Hace ya como 10 años que no buceo (baro en timpanos).



Mírate Maldivas. Es algo más caro que el Rojo pero es el puto paraiso, dentro del agua y fuera y mucho menos masificado


----------



## eL PUERRO (15 Jul 2022)

YO califa AL-CAGUZ, yo plantar zurullo en pecho sobrina tuya a cambio semana vacaciones.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Ahora hablando en serio, ¿cuál es el problema? Son todo negocios, puestos de trabajo. Si nadie gasta en hoteles, alquiler de barcos, arreglos de casa, etc. pues obviamente menos puestos de trabajo, si nadie gasta en ropa pues lo mismo. Es que al final quienes pueden gastan en algo, sino gastaran en nada sería de casa al supermercado y vuelta a casa o al trabajo, y no todos los negocios son centrados en el sector de ricos.
> 
> Si a tu sobrina y las amigas una semana en barco les cuesta el alquiler 8000 euros pues es el precio normal de pobre, porque los yates para ricos están a más de *25.000 euros por semana*...
> 
> También pueden alquilar catamarán en lugar de barco que irán más cómodas a vela y no se mueve de la misma manera con el viento, es más estable, además de que los huecos para los camarotes son más amplios.



25k al día dirás.


----------



## Rocker (15 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 25k al día dirás.



Sí sí a partir de 25k lo que quieras, sólo tienes que meterte en webs de alquiler y los tienes de todos los precios, obviamente para mi y para muchas familias 25k a la semana es un dinero fuera de nuestro alcance, sin embargo, para los millonarios que les cobren 250.000 euros una semana en un megayate para muchos es nada. Muchos ricos se gastan una noche 10.000 o 20.000 euros tranquilamente en botellas de marca y cenas en algún reservado de algún club y restaurante de lujo en Marbella, Ibiza, Londres o donde sea, así que 25.000 al día en un yate es nada.


----------



## PEPEYE (15 Jul 2022)

Continuo con mi relato virtual
Se despertara por la mañana, despues del mal dormir y sigilosamente , para no dar pistas, se ira al cuarto de baño para pegarse una ducha.
Alli tenemos otro problema , un barco de unos 11 metros puede llevar unos 300 litros de agua dulce, y la gente suele tener el feo vicio de beber agua todos los dias
Una ducha en tierra puede consumir unos 80 litros de agua. O sea 80 litrosx5 tripulantes salen 400 litros. El ritual de la ducha suele ser , mojarte, cerrar el grifo, enjabonarte y quitarte el jabon con un poco de agua, no quiero ni pensar el dia que se tengan que lavar el pelo,
A desayunar, esa es otra, supongamos que el capi o alguien ha hecho cafe y te has acordado de comprar galletas , bolleria industrial o fruta y subes a la bañera del barco a disfrutar de tu desayuno, donde suele haber una mesa pegable. El barco suele tener un toldo, bimini, pero con el pequeño problema esta pensado para un sol zenital, y por alguna extraña razon no te protegera , al cabo de 5 minutos el calor es afixiante. Ademas en cuanto te vean , seguramente las gaviotas se posaran cerca de la popa esperando que les des algo y aveces protestan con un desagradable graznido 
Todo esto suponiendo que tengas cobertura de tu movil para poder jijear en las redes sociales,,,,
.


----------

